# Samsara Forest - Roaming in the mist



## lukaslord (Apr 20, 2019)

Mostly i prefer playing guitar, but i create a few day ago, one composition on the piano. Can someone tell me something about this?





If you want to hear music which i composed, check my profil on www.reverbnation.com/lukaslord


----------

